# Lovely Item Gift Glitch



## Sheando (May 17, 2018)

For the past ten days or so, every time a villager asks me to suggest a gift for another villager, the three options I'm given are always items from the lovely series. Once or twice I have received two lovely items and one other item, but 95% of the time it's just lovely items, sometimes even the same lovely item listed twice. It's not a coincidence based on villagers, either?Naomi is currently asking me whether I should give Butch a lovely chair, lovely armoire, or lovely table. (Um.....none of the above?)

Is anyone else seeing this?


----------



## AccfSally (May 20, 2018)

I just had something similar! Except for we were giving it to Roscoe.


----------



## AndroGhostX (May 20, 2018)

I would contact Nintendo through the feedback option in the app, see if it is a problem on their part.


----------



## calamitybot (May 21, 2018)

I've had this occur to me sparingly. I don't think it's any kind of bug or glitch, though, because it's only happened once or twice for me.


----------



## ESkill (May 21, 2018)

It happened a couple times for me. What I've noticed is, if one of the options is an item the recipient will like ( it matches their personality) then as a reward you get bells and crafting material. But if none of the items match the recipients personality, you'll get that item as a reward. Naomi asked me what Bluebear would like and it was all "cool" furniture, so I picked the endtable, and Naomi said she had an extra one to give me. It's happened about three times before as well. But if the recipient loves the gift, I just recieved the regular task rewards.


----------



## ESkill (May 26, 2018)

Well bugger my theory. Someone asked me to pick a gift for another camper and none of the options suited them and I didn't get the item. So maybe it was a glitch.


----------

